# Lfts 11/29 black Friday edition



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Well wife is shopping I'm hunting, let's do it!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Driving through blissfield now!!’


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Back in action after a few days off!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

In the truck with MISTURN3 on our way to Jackson County Private Land.
My first sit ever here and hoping for “beginners luck” on a new-to-me property!!!
Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Couldn’t handle the stench of fishing in Ohio waters of Erie so heading for my favorite woodlot just outside of AA. Ahhh smells like roses!
Have fun all.


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

un like yesterday been up for 2 hours getting ready to head out back, wind not in my favor but it should still work. will work great for the evening hunt. tomorrow east wind is great for the morning hunt. but hey better to be in the blind than not. Good luck everyone, be safe


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Heading out to Livingston right now.
Good luck


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Morning boys. Good luck all. Still and cool this morning. NNE wind which I haven’t had since the first archery sit for me almost two months ago. 

Hoping the length of quiet in that area on my south property side has moved the bucks there for seclusion. Can’t wait to surprise one with the sound of my .450. 

Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Heading out with a buddy from work this morning.

He will get his choice of stands. 

Since we are celebrating Christmas with the wife's family tomorrow, this will be the last go at it during regular firearm season. 

Looks to be about perfect out there....minus the snow.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

On my 2nd cup of coffee, been up since about 5. I cant wait to get in line for some of these stores to open. Last year I got the last flatscreen at Walmart. I had to punch a woman in the face but I got it. I love black Friday shopping.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Finishing up some breakfast. Will be headed out shortly. Going after another Doe today.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Walking out soon in Arenac county. Just hoping to see a deer and relax in a warm blind. Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Anxiously awaiting Black Friday shopping reports from you and Dedgoose this morning!


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

In and waiting for daylight. Good luck to al who are out. Stay safe.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Did I miss the what did you forget thread this year?

Today was my camera arm
This year I have forgotten 
.....

My magazine for my 450. (That was fun). 

Every single year I forget my safety harness for at least one sit. 

I always forget my orange vest one sit a year. 

And most importantly. Every year I forget to look at the list of “do not forget” items I actually took the time to print and post by the door of our bunk house. I seem to forget this item every single day. Ha. 

Ready for daylight. Dark morning. Can’t see three feet. The good news is the deer can see me just fine because of the back light on this phone. 

Hint hint. Signing off until daylight. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back at it and ready for some action


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Out with my nephew. Bachelor weekend for us.
Good luck all!


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Locked and loaded in northern Macomb. Be safe.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Getting ready to step out the door and head to the family farm. Conditions are looking good and hoping to see some action, it’s really dropped off since the opener. Good luck all!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Out in Calhoun


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

Shagy said:


> I'm in. Dont you hate when you get settled in and comfy then have to poop! Cheeks together for next 2 hours. Ugggh


Yes happen to me last weekend wife said thought you were out all day I only made it to 10 lol


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

All quite in sanilac county well other than squirrel you can hear from 200 yards out. Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Caught a buckeye hassling one of my ladies. He gone.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Out in Montmorency County with hopefully a shot for my 16 year old grandson who’s girlfriend “broke it off”
with him a couple days ago. Quiet here so far back on oak ridges.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Doe and fawn families starting to file in from surrounding ag fields.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Nothing but squirrels so far, pretty calm with a light wind every now and then. No shots heard either.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Shagy said:


> I'm in. Dont you hate when you get settled in and comfy then have to poop! Cheeks together for next 2 hours. Ugggh


That indicates a lack of training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy Black Friday (compliments of Dedgoose) if this don’t make you hungry nothing will....








Good luck all!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Pretty quiet out here not a deer and haven’t heard a shot yet


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had the pleasure to observe a white weasel this morning just after daylight! It was cool to see! Just had a lone doe come through at 8:09! 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Buck down


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jimbos said:


> Buck down


Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Turkeys and a coyote is all I’ve seen. Congrats Jimbo let’s see the pics!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Buck down


Congrats Jimbos! Can’t wait to hear the story and see some pics. 
Just had 6 flat tops browse their way through.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Squirrels and turkeys so far. Only heard a few shots so far.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

East wind can kiss my ass ! Want to get daughter out but not with an east wind, no good way to sit . Good luck


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

2 hours in and nothing but a single squirrel. Only two shots heard.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

People must be headed in. Seen a few fawns and a 6 point in the last 10 minutes


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Like I said earlier, noise and scent control went out the window early. I took my ATV because I was going to pull that blind after the morning hunt, then my Buddy heater burst into flames and that smoked for 10 minutes.
About 815am for the hell of it I started grunting pretty strongly and around the corner of the lay of the land he slowly walked out.
I still had my unrestricted tag so after making sure 3 times that he was a shooter I hit him good.
He was an easy track but I did get worried that he would leave my property for a moment, but he went about a 100 yards and was piled up.
Not a very big rack but a decent sized deer. 7 pointer.


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

Just had 6 does come by that’s it so far


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulations. Nice buck


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jimbos said:


> Like I said earlier, noise and scent control went out the window early. I took my ATV because I was going to pull that blind after the morning hunt, then my Buddy heater burst into flames and that smoked for 10 minutes.
> About 815am for the hell of it I started grunting pretty strongly and around the corner of the lay of the land he slowly walked out.
> I still had my unrestricted tag so after making sure 3 times that he was a shooter I hit him good.
> He was an easy track but I did get worried that he would leave my property for a moment, but he went about a 100 yards and was piled up.
> ...


Nice just hit my grunt call 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Like I said earlier, noise and scent control went out the window early. I took my ATV because I was going to pull that blind after the morning hunt, then my Buddy heater burst into flames and that smoked for 10 minutes.
> About 815am for the hell of it I started grunting pretty strongly and around the corner of the lay of the land he slowly walked out.
> I still had my unrestricted tag so after making sure 3 times that he was a shooter I hit him good.
> He was an easy track but I did get worried that he would leave my property for a moment, but he went about a 100 yards and was piled up.
> ...


CONGRATS!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice job Jimbos. On the count of three everyone hit there grunt tubes! I’m surprised that worked this late in the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Stay tuned for update!


Cmon Paul we’re all growing beards here!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Small 8, one button, one doe fawn, and a few antlerless earlier I couldn't tell how many, too thick.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Jimbos said:


> Like I said earlier, noise and scent control went out the window early. I took my ATV because I was going to pull that blind after the morning hunt, then my Buddy heater burst into flames and that smoked for 10 minutes.
> About 815am for the hell of it I started grunting pretty strongly and around the corner of the lay of the land he slowly walked out.
> I still had my unrestricted tag so after making sure 3 times that he was a shooter I hit him good.
> He was an easy track but I did get worried that he would leave my property for a moment, but he went about a 100 yards and was piled up.
> ...


Excellent!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

johnhunter247 said:


> Nice job Jimbos. On the count of three everyone hit there grunt tubes! I’m surprised that worked this late in the season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me also. He didn't come charging in but he did come to investigate looking around like WTF.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Very quiet in the thumb. Slowest day all season. Very pretty but deer aren’t moving. 

Of course they aren’t. I have two doe tags and both buck tags and my wife is shopping and couldn’t care less what I am doing today. It is a perfect day to connect. 

Deer aren’t cooperating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> Nice job Jimbos. On the count of three everyone hit there grunt tubes! I’m surprised that worked this late in the season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never thought my private would be as TORE up this late either! Also seen two bucks chasing a doe in a field 2 days ago. They're still getting after it


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

One lone doe that snuck in behind me. My son has seen a couple small ones and a 3 point. Going to give it a bit longer, finish cleaning the kitchen, snag a short nap, and hit my brother in-law’s this afternoon. Have been seeing deer pretty consistently there and does will not be safe today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Black Friday buck!


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

lreigler said:


> View attachment 462765
> Black Friday buck!


Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Jimbos said:


> Like I said earlier, noise and scent control went out the window early. I took my ATV because I was going to pull that blind after the morning hunt, then my Buddy heater burst into flames and that smoked for 10 minutes.
> About 815am for the hell of it I started grunting pretty strongly and around the corner of the lay of the land he slowly walked out.
> I still had my unrestricted tag so after making sure 3 times that he was a shooter I hit him good.
> He was an easy track but I did get worried that he would leave my property for a moment, but he went about a 100 yards and was piled up.
> ...


Congrats on another great Emmet County buck Jimbos!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

lreigler said:


> View attachment 462765
> Black Friday buck!


Congrats on a dandy buck there!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Jimbos said:


> Like I said earlier, noise and scent control went out the window early. I took my ATV because I was going to pull that blind after the morning hunt, then my Buddy heater burst into flames and that smoked for 10 minutes.
> About 815am for the hell of it I started grunting pretty strongly and around the corner of the lay of the land he slowly walked out.
> I still had my unrestricted tag so after making sure 3 times that he was a shooter I hit him good.
> He was an easy track but I did get worried that he would leave my property for a moment, but he went about a 100 yards and was piled up.
> ...


Congrats one of mine was about that size. And I was just as happy with it as I was with the one I got a lot bigger


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice job Jimbo's I myself was fortunate enough to shoot a nice Doe


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

lreigler said:


> View attachment 462765
> Black Friday buck!


Sweet buck!! Congrats


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Still Loving my 350


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bad reception just got in. Ended up seeing a few bucks nothing big enough or close enough.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Whack one, when does the season end?


I was going to but got picky. Season ends tomorrow but our muzzleloader seasons starts next Saturday and runs till New Year’s Eve.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

crossneyes said:


> Nice job Jimbo's I myself was fortunate enough to shoot a nice Doe
> View attachment 462787


That's a delicious looking doe. Hoping to tag something with one of my new 350s tonight. Not sure if I'm taking the rifle or the pistol yet...


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

sniper said:


> Cmon Paul we’re all growing beards here!
> Have we heard anything yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


This is getting ridiculous already.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

crossneyes said:


> Nice job Jimbo's I myself was fortunate enough to shoot a nice Doe
> View attachment 462787


That’s a beauty. Nice, big and fat=delicious 
Congrats!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> They have them online? it's only hunting show I'll watch. Last week's wee awesome








It was a good show since all of the bucks shown were taken in Emmet or Charlevoix counties, plus
I know through Facebook Jim Rummer who's the head of the Tip of the Mitt QDMA, just a real good guy.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

crossneyes said:


> Nice job Jimbo's I myself was fortunate enough to shoot a nice Doe
> View attachment 462787


Pass thru again. Good work. Looking forward to testing out the 350 again myself


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just saw this one from Emmet County posted on the Gram!
Incredible mass!











Jimbos said:


> Did you happen to watch Michigan out of Doors yesterday?
> Jimmy was up here, hit some camps and then the buck show at the fairgrounds.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Been out for some mid day action. So far just one small doe wandered through. Lucky for her that she was small.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

crossneyes said:


> Nice job Jimbo's I myself was fortunate enough to shoot a nice Doe
> View attachment 462787


Congrats real nice looking deer


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Probably won't make it out. Walmart had a toaster half off, this line is 80 people deep, be lucky be out by dark. Got flamed by some ol lady as I shoved her aside as was the last one.She said that isn't nice, I told her all is fair on black Friday


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Tagged


----------



## frdboy (Jan 12, 2004)

Been in the blind since 6am, seen everything but a deer. Beautiful day to spend in the woods though. Maybe something will move this afternoon. Good luck everyone.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

John Hine said:


> Tagged
> View attachment 462897


Very nice! Wish we still had snow down here. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Still waiting in line for the half off waffle makers. I hope they still have one. I took this photo at 7 AM.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Hoytman5 said:


> Just saw this one from Emmet County posted on the Gram!
> Incredible mass!
> 
> 
> View attachment 462885


That is a beautiful deer. They had some real slobs on MOOD yesterday.

I probably could of let today's buck walk since I've already got a bigger one this year, but as I've previously mentioned and without trying to exaggerate I could honestly say that I've had at least 20 different bucks of various ages on camera throughout the year, it was does that I felt were lacking.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> Still waiting in line for the half off waffle makers. I hope they still have one. I took this photo at 7 AM.
> View attachment 462901


Lol Thanksgiving was enjoyable half the women going through sale papers other half buried in their phone on Amazon. I didn't hunt for this I'm thinking
An when the bleep they start black Friday Wednesday night both my neices left to shop. We don't do gifts with my family sal probably spent 500 on em in 20 minutes on her phone


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got settled back in the blind about 2:20. My wife saw a nice buck this morning that appeared to be wounded but couldn’t get a shot at him. Hoping he steps out in front of one of us tonight since we pretty much have the swamp he is in surrounded by 4 hunters! Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol Thanksgiving was enjoyable half the women going through sale papers other half buried in their phone on Amazon. I didn't hunt for this I'm thinking
> An when the bleep they start black Friday Wednesday night both my neices left to shop. We don't do gifts with my family sal probably spent 500 on em in 20 minutes on her phone


Let me know if you need a waffle maker I'm almost up here to the doors. Limit 2. They also have VCRs for 19.99.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I had such a fun hunt this morning! I was able to recover this monarch. 230 live weight and 186 dressed on the digital scale.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Sombitch wore his hat today. Thought he was being cute running around mounting everything in sight.
I finally had enough, felt good and fresh loins for the tailgate tmrw.
Go Blue.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 462919
> I had such a fun hunt this morning! I was able to recover this monarch. 230 live weight and 186 dressed on the digital scale.


Awesome deer. I would get him aged. Congrats!


----------

